# Swimbaits.



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just bought two poseidon swim baits. Raised one first day i used it. I kind of liked the action of it. Anyone use these?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I use the original, waterwolf lures.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

monte39 said:


> I just bought two poseidon swim baits. Raised one first day i used it. I kind of liked the action of it. Anyone use these?


No, haven't tried one, but a friend sent me this:


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Do you do good with them? How long they last? If it was a couple of fish then done id probably still buy more. 


Legend killer said:


> I use the original, waterwolf lures.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Legend killer said:


> I use the original, waterwolf lures.


I have a Shadzilla, and I've never raised a fish on it. I don't have a lot of confidence in it. I may need to throw it some more this fall.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Musky Innovations Swimmin Dawg is my favorite.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

TopRaider15 said:


> Musky Innovations Swimmin Dawg is my favorite.


Why?


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

They are durable, big and purpose built for musky....as is the Poseidon. Honestly, I'm pretty partial to most MI gear and was incredibly happy when it came out.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I feel they are very easily torn apart personally. They are more expensive than the waterwolfe. The chaos are more durable but lose some action. The price is right on the chaos. I am not partial to any brand. I use what puts fish in the boat.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd imagine all 3 have different actions and it would be hard to tell if one is better on what day then the others unless you had guys in the boat throwing all 3 and saw a significant difference. I have the shadzillas, seem the most soft of the three and provides a bigger tail kick without much shimmy as opposed to my buddy who has the swimming dawg that has a faster tail action and much more body roll or shimmy to it. I haven't seen the poseidon in action it seems like the harder of the 3 texture wise. 
Guys swear by them but I don't have a ton of confidence in them, if it's an application where I think it could work and I'm not seeing anything I'm probably just going to throw a bulldawg on instead, which I find get torn up pretty easy, basically have to have mend it on the boat. 
I've been experimenting with hard bodied bass swim baits lately but really trying to figure out how to keep fish pinned with them. Have lost a lot of fish on them and am playing with rigging to get try and get something going.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Legend killer said:


> I feel they are very easily torn apart personally. They are more expensive than the waterwolfe. The chaos are more durable but lose some action. The price is right on the chaos. I am not partial to any brand. I use what puts fish in the boat.


Why do you think I'm partial to MI lures...because they have put fish in the boat for me. Also carry a torch on the boat to mend dawgs. Works like a charm.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

You can mend any rubber with a lighter and butter knife.


----------

